# GAHHHHHRRRRRRRGHHHH (eyes roll into back of head)



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Was having a slightly bad day after being told I won't be getting into nursing school this semester :-(. After playing some COD:MW2 and applying for some jobs in vail colorado for the winter I started feeling better but when i went to check the mail wooooweeee did my day get brightened! I received a bomb from stench as well as a lot of bands for my desk project (I put the bands between books to flatten them before i took the picture oops)! Thanks Stench your an awesome BOTL

After all the love ive gotten here I need some targets for a bombing run of my own :eyebrowslease PM me any ideas.










THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Told you I'd get you those bands! LOL!


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Stench said:


> Told you I'd get you those bands! LOL!


Thank you so much! I think im going to start phase one of the project tomorrow, ill post pictures when im done.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Nice hit!

WTG Rob.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

wsamsky said:


> Thank you so much! I think im going to start phase one of the project tomorrow, ill post pictures when im done.


Yeah, lets see some pics when its ready. Interested in seeing it. Great bomb. Nice work


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I warned you Will. I bet you thought it ended with me  Great hit rob!


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

I used up all the bands that i had today in phase one... Let me know what you think.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Just thought I'd bump this up, Marc (iMarc) hit me today with a envelope containing the most ungodly amount of bands yet. Thanks alot! I may be starting phase 2 of my project tomorrow. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice Will! Hopefully those bands keep pouring in for phase 3!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

SWEET!! There's some good carnage going on!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Sweet! I'll start working on a new pile immediately.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

here's an update from what i have now dubbed operation arts and crafts. Its hard to get it all in one picture now! Thanks IMark.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Really cool project and great bomb! Cigars in the mail - what could be better?


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> here's an update from what i have now dubbed operation arts and crafts. Its hard to get it all in one picture now! Thanks IMark.


Hahahaha, It looks like you computer u: cigar bands everywhere!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

phager said:


> Hahahaha, It looks like you computer u: cigar bands everywhere!


You're right!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice sticks!

Good luck with school. Are you on a waiting list for next semester or what? I'm an RN in critical care with 13 years under my belt, so I know what a PITA nursing school can be sometimes.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice work on the desk! I can't wait to see it once you have it completely covered. It got me thinking though, what will you do next after completing your desk?


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Nice sticks!
> 
> Good luck with school. Are you on a waiting list for next semester or what? I'm an RN in critical care with 13 years under my belt, so I know what a PITA nursing school can be sometimes.


Yes I am on a waiting list yippee! I also need to take the hessi-pn since I'm transferring med surg and it covers peds and ob neither of which I have learned so I'm super hesitant about taking it. What kind of critical care do you do?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Adult medical-surgical ICU in a small teaching hospital.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> Adult medical-surgical ICU in a small teaching hospital.


Very cool, is it anything like scrubs!? I have my emt-b license and CBS certificate and can't get a hospital/ambulance job to save my life! Do you ever feel like your in a women's realm or is that just med/surg nursing school bs.


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Ever think about lacquering those down?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

wsamsky said:


> Very cool, is it anything like scrubs!? I have my emt-b license and CBS certificate and can't get a hospital/ambulance job to save my life! Do you ever feel like your in a women's realm or is that just med/surg nursing school bs.


Scrubs the TV show? I never really watched it. I really have no desire to look at anything even remotely related to my job during my time off. LOL. My wife is just the opposite, she's a prison nurse and her favorite TV programs are medical documentaries and prison documentaries on History and A&E and Discovery.

I'm actually pretty lucky, I've found a nice little niche here....of the 20 or so RN's in our ICU, roughly half are men. And our head nurse is a man as well.


----------

